# SV Vixen: A family's 11 year voyage around the world



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I posted this in the young punks thread, but it deserves noting here as well I reckon. A really inspiring video of a young families voyage around the world o a 34ft wooden boat.

If you have ever wondered what cruising with a young family might look like, or whether you need a 56' boat and a million dollars to do it this video gives you a good insight and some answers.






There blog is cool too.

Vixen's Voyage- * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **Around the World in a 34-foot Sailboat - Home

What a great reminder to keep it simple.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

And yes there is a mistake in the thread title. Sorry stuffed if I know how to edit thread titles. 

*'Family's not families.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chall03 said:


> And yes there is a mistake in the thread title. Sorry stuffed if I know how to edit thread titles.
> 
> *'Family's not families.


Fixed it for you, Chall... will send my address via PM (for the fee )


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome people - awesome video.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great production, beautiful imagery, terrific sentiment... and Canadian too!!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Or should it be familys' ? Thanks Faster - cheque is in the mail 

The video was done by his sister. Very well done, high quality and told the story fantastically.

Really inspiring actually. 

We are in the middle of boat shopping and it is very easy to be seduced by bigger and bigger boats with all the gadgets - This video was a great reminder of why we want to go cruising, what's important and that simple can often be best.

It is probably no coincidence that with a small simple boat and handy skills they were able to keep going for 11 years.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chall03 said:


> Or should it be familys' ? ....


Only if more than one family was on board..  The boat's not that big!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Such tales (blogs and videos) tear me up inside. What a grasp on life! What learning for the children! Someday!


----------



## Steve519 (Aug 31, 2015)

Reminds me of a saying my father in law was known for, a man is rich in proportion to what he can do without. This seems like a very rich family indeed, and very inspriring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SailorSandy (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for posting. What an inspiring story. My husband's parents took the younger 4 (aged 5 - 16 years) of their 6 children sailing around the world in a Roberts 52-foot ketch for 2 years in the 1980's and speak of many of the same simple pleasures.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Kids have had such a spectacular childhood. They lived and saw more in their first decade than most of us do in a lifetime. And they have no idea how lucky they are. Its just normalsauce to them.


----------

